# baselayout-2.0.0_rc is blocking makedev

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe versucht mein System zu erneuern.

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0_rc ("<sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0_rc" is blocking sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1)

Allerdings bekomme ich die oberige Meldung.

Ich habe mein System wohl von ~amd64 auf amd64 umgestellt.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## schachti

makedev deinstallieren, baselayout updaten, makedev installieren sollte klappen.

----------

